# Ag/Au-extracting from pyrites (no roasting/no NaCN)



## Hungry Wolf

Hello Forum!

Who know a method for extracting/leaching Silver and Gold from pyrites (no rosting/no NaCN)?

Sincerely
Achim Sven Faforke


----------



## butcher

Pyrites roasting is important because of sufates. 
Since it is hard to change a sulfate salt (a salt is any metal and acid) to a halogen because SO4 is at the bottom of the list( the only way I know how to discribe it) heating to high temperature needed to break the sulfate bond, sulfuric doesnt boil SO2 at low temperature, 700 degress F would be my minimum goal in air for about an hour, 
It is easy to change a chloride to a sulfate but not easy to change a sulfate to a chloride, High temperature will, drive off SO2 gas then we can change to chloride. usually for other chemicals to work, such as chloride or other halogen leach. or leach of your choice.
sorry can not tell you another method besides roasting, unless you can come up with a way to drive off SO2 gas chemically.
there are many leach choices besides cyanide, three halogens,many are forms of the halogen leaches, like nitric and sodium chlorides.
to concentrate floatation has been used, I never tried it, but ole timers used pine pitch here.
Maybe someone with more chemical Knowledge, and an ability to explain what they are trying to say, will help with what I am trying to discribe.


----------



## Platdigger

Yes, there is a way.

Ammonia, copper and thiosulfate.

All you would need for a silver leach is sodium thiosulfate.


----------



## Hungry Wolf

Hello Platdigger and Forum!

My new starting formulation:

0.8 - 1.0 mol / l (NH4)2S2O3
0.03 mol / l CuSO4
2.0 - 3.0 mol / l NH4OH (high concentration)
0.4 - 0.5 mol / l (NH4)2SO4, pH 10 ± 0.2 
25 - 35°C

*What is your prefered formulation for Ag- and Au-extracting?*

Sincerely
Achim Sven Faforke


----------



## Irons

http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/4551213/fulltext.html

This patent shows the effects of high Copper and Iron and why it's important to leach base metals.


----------



## Hungry Wolf

Hello Irons!

The Patent 4,551,213 is interesting!
I think the basic chemical process is to build *[AuCl4]-ions* (water solvable) from *chlorine gas* and NaCl!

*2 Au + 2 Cl- + 3 Cl2 -> 2 [AuCl4]-*

A quicker and easier gold-reaction is perhaps possible with Cl-atoms and not with Cl2-gas!

How has, perhaps, test CaCl(OCl) + 2 HCl -> CaCl2 + H20 +* Cl *+ *Cl (nasc.) *for this process?

Sincerely
Achim Sven Faforke


----------



## Shecker

Roasting the pyrite to drive off the sulfur does one thing. The pyrite then becomes magnetic and can be easily separated by magnetic means. I use to do this all the time. Then a little sulfuric acid with digest the iron, leaving any gold/silver behind. The digestion of the iron cements out the preious metals.

Randy in Gunnison


----------



## Hungry Wolf

Hello forum!

*//The -iGoli Mercury-free Gold Extraction Process-//*

*NaOCℓ + 2HCℓ -> NaCℓ + H2O + Cℓ2 *

FeS2 + Cℓ2 + H2O → FeCℓ2 + H2SO3 

*Au + Cℓ2 + H2O → AuCℓ2 + H2O* 

Ag + Cℓ2 + H2O → AgCℓ2 + H2O 

link: http://www.scribd.com/doc/14427380/The-Igoli-Mercury-Free-Gold-Extraction-Process-Acid-Bleach-Leaching

Sincerely
Achim Sven Faforke


----------



## DarkspARCS

Shecker said:


> Roasting the pyrite to drive off the sulfur does one thing. The pyrite then becomes magnetic and can be easily separated by magnetic means. I use to do this all the time. Then a little sulfuric acid with digest the iron, leaving any gold/silver behind. The digestion of the iron cements out the preious metals.
> 
> Randy in Gunnison


Greetings Randy!

So please allow me to verify this.

Step 1: roast pyritic based ore to remove sulpher.

Step 2: use magnet to retrieve pm bearing irons.

Step 3: use sulfuric acid (%? would a 1% sulfuric acid solution work?) to remove iron.

These steps leave behind pm? and what does it look like?

Edit: Just read this on the prospectors paradise site:



> Simply take your gold with the black sand and put it in a suitable container. A borosilicate (Pyrex or Kimax etc) glass container such as a "beaker". Add concentrated hydrochloric acid. You will notice that the acid begins to turn yellow. The color is because the iron chloride that you are making is yellow. Now this is sort of a slow reaction so don’t get in a hurry. Remember what we said about reactions and temperature? If the reaction is not going fast enough for you, just warm the reaction until it is just hot but don’t let it boil. It is also best not to use a large volume of acid. It’s much better to start with a small amount. When you think the reaction has slowed down or stopped, pour off the acid and replace it with fresh. There is a good scientific reason for this but I really don’t think you want to open that can of worms. If you heat this reaction be sure you are out side or in a well ventilated space because it is going to produce fumes of hydrogen chloride that are very irritating.



So, I guess we need to use hcl acids for hematic black sand and sulfuric acids for pyrites, correct? Or can we use any of them to rid our solution of iron elements?


----------



## azerigid

Hi everyone
I read everything saw here and found out not everything here described the way supposed to be
1) mill the pyrite
2) add salt to it , add 5 % of carbon roast it outdoor
3) when it's red hot , dump it into the ice cold water bucket half full with water
4) pour off water
5) soap blue bowl it
6) while wet add 10% of borax and boric acid mixed 50/50
melt it


----------

